
What It's Like to Live in a City That's Lost Uber - jedberg
http://www.thedrive.com/tech/3572/what-its-like-to-live-in-a-city-without-uber
======
smt88
Umm... unless we have some young children on here, we all remember life prior
to 2009. Many cities still don't have Uber at all yet.

~~~
jedberg
I take you didn't read the article.

~~~
smt88
My quibble was with the headline, which doesn't match the article very well.

Edit: the headline was changed to be less bait-y.

~~~
SilasX
I just saw this, and I would have submitted it based on the subtitle,
something like "the aftermath of the Uber/Lyft pullout from Austin". That
seems more descriptive of the content and less clickbaity.

